# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  فيديو يُظهر تحديث أندرويد 4.2.2 لهاتف Sony Xperia Z

## mohamed73

قبل أيام قليلة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  لتحديث أندرويد 4.2.2 الخاص بهاتف Sony Xperia Z، والتي أظهرت بعض تفاصيل  التحديث الجديد الذي ينتظره مالكي هذا الجهاز. أما الآن فقد ظهر فيديو جديد  يستعرض بعض ميزات النسخة القادمة قريبًا، وقد لا تفهم على لغة مصور  الفيديو كونه ليس أمريكيًا، ولكن الفيديو يعطي لمحة مفهومة وجيدة لما  سيجبله أندرويد 4.2.2.
سيعمل التحديث على إضافة ميزات جديدة بما في  ذلك تعديل شريط أزرار التنقل الأساسية وشريط التنبيهات لتصبح خلفيتهما  شفافة، وكذلك إضافة الويدجيتس في شاشة القفل، وإضافة قائمة الإعدادات  السريعة، وكذلك ميزة Daydream. بإمكانك متابعة الفيديو التالي للاطلاع على  تفاصيل النسخة أكثر:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 كما ظهر فيديو آخر لنفس التحديث، والذي يستعرض بعض مزايا شاشة القفل الجديدة والتي تسمح بإضافة الويدجيت، ويمكن متابعته كذلك:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdeali

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## سمير72

مشكور

----------


## hesham resala

شكرااااااااااااااا

----------

